# Problema con amplificador lineal 6w



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 9, 2017)

Buenas noches, mando un gran saludo a todos los foreros que en alguna vez de sus vidas me acompañaron en la construcción de un transmisor fm de 4W, lo cual fue una experiencia agradable y también fue el inicio de mi pasión por esta rama de la electrónica y que al día de hoy ya como casi ingeniero electrónico llevo finalizando mi tesis de grado con el diseño desde cero de un transmisor fm de 6w para fines comunitarios. 

Empezando el tema:


tome como modulador un pll en este caso el bh 1417f que traen los mini tx de fm de maxwell que solo maneja tres frecuencias: 87.5, 88.7 Y 89 MHZ, y decidi amplificar esta diminuta señal implementado amplificadores del tipo buffer, driver, preexcitador y final, tome en cuenta los parámetros iniciales de diseño tales como: colocar choques en las entradas y salidas de voltaje DC para que el rf no se devolviera a la fuente, adicional de unos capacitores cerámicos y electrolíticos, placa sin pistas para evitar inductancias parasitas, metodo manhattan mejorado sin usar pedazos de pcb solo puntos de union, utilice instrumentación de calibración y puesta en punto como gripdipmetter, medidor de intensidad de campo, frecuencimetro, swrmeter y finalmente un wattimetro con su respectiva carga fantasma resistiva de aproximadamente 50 watts, en algunas partes del circuito use condensadores de bajo coeficiente de temperatura junto resistencias no inductivas para no alterar el rf lo mas posible 
todo salio bien pero al momento de poner en marcha el tx, este empieza a perder potencia a medida que pasa el tiempo, es decir inicialmente empieza en 4.8 watts y pasado el minuto este se reduce a 3.9 watts, ya es una perdida considerable, intente sintonizar las bobinas con trimmers pero es el punto máximo que logro, no se si el transistor de salida este auto oscilando o sea la  pre excitadora el cual use un 2n4427. en fin ando en este dilema no se mas que hacer agradeceria de antemano una manito mas ya que me queda poco tiempo para presentar este prototipo, nuevamente un gran abrazo y espero su valiosa ayuda. buena noche.


PDT: adjunto un video en formato rar dando a conocer el funcionamiento del tx y el problema.

la fuente la diseñe siguiendo parametros para RF y utilice fuentes del tipo buck ya que estos tienen casi un 97% de eficiencia, espero sus dudas y grandes ayudas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2017)

Controla lo siguiente:
1) La tensión de alimentación ¿ Se mantiene estable? a lo largo del tiempo
2) ¿ Que ocurre si apagas si al instante enciendes el transmisor ?
3) ¿ Calentamiento de algún componente ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 10, 2017)

Hola, añadiendo a Fogonazo, que ocurre con la fcia.?
Que ocurre con la potencia, en la etapa previa a la final?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2017)

Hola a todos , con lo calientamento del transistor driver (2n4427) y su paso final (ese aun no aclarado) las ganancias caen y la potenzia de salida tanbien .
Recomendo altamente refrigerar los transitores con aire fresco oriundo de un ventilador tipo enpleyado en fuentes conmutadas de PC y seguramente  resolves ese problema.
Lo diagrama esquemactico de tu TX serias muy bienvenido para mejor analise do que puede si pasar y asi puder generar mas sugestiones.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 10, 2017)

Hola sumandome a todo lo planteado por los colegas,,que ocurre con la etapa amplificadora de rf,si dejas sin alimentacion al ci pll ???


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola sumandome a todo lo planteado por los colegas,,que ocurre con la etapa amplificadora de rf,si dejas sin alimentacion al ci pll ???
> 
> 
> Saludos.


!Ojala esa no aucto oscile generando alguna RF en su salida!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 10, 2017)

muchas gracias a todos por responder, para mi es muy valioso sus opiniones, por cuestiones de entrega de tesis lamentablemente no puedo postear planos ya que en mi pais a esto se le llama autoplagio y genera problemas, pero puedo subir un plano no completo pero en la descripcion destaco lo que relamente le conforma.

respondiendo las preguntas:

cito: FOGONAZO

Controla lo siguiente:
1) La tensión de alimentación ¿ Se mantiene estable? a lo largo del tiempo
2) ¿ Que ocurre si apagas si al instante enciendes el transmisor ?
3) ¿ Calentamiento de algún componente ?

1) La tensión se mantiene, aunque antes de realizar pruebas con mi tx, lo puse en prueba con dos televisores de 12voltios a 1 amperio por media hora, normalmente se calentaba los reguladores y en parte el transformador pero no era alarmante, pero al momento de alimentar dos televisores en simultaneo si se apreciaba caidas de voltaje. Realize el ensayo con mi tx y se cae alrededor de 0.6 voltios al pasar el tiempo, la fuente la diseñe siguiendo parametros teoricos tales como usar transformador con tap central a 4 amperios y 40 voltios de salida total, adicional a eso lo rectifique con  dos diodos para asi obtener onda completa, al momento de la rectificacion y eliminado de rizado obtengo alrededor de 28.5 voltios DC, debe haber un problema, seguido de ello este voltaje ya rectificado y sin casi rizado, lo envie hacia un conversor del tipo buck dc-dc ya que se obtiene mas eficiencia que un regulador corriente, ademas necesitaba 27 voltios para mi trt final. los voltajes estan distribuidos de esta manera:

pll 5voltios

etapa buffer, driver, preexcitador 2n4427 12 voltios

etapa final : clase c implementando el trt 2n5641 27 voltios

cabe recalcar que todos estos voltajes salen del transformador anteriormente mencionado, la fuente esta totalmente limpia sin ruidos de fuente alterna y bien filtrada ademas en el pcb del tx lo protejo con choques tanto en la entrada como en la salida y varios capacitores de 0.1 uf de vcc a tierra y algun que otro condensador eletrolitico.

2) ¿ Que ocurre si apagas si al instante enciendes el transmisor ?

se va el rf al instante. Con decir que solo apago el pll el rf se va del todo ya que no hay señal en la base del primer trt.

3) ¿ Calentamiento de algún componente ?
Si, se calienta el pre excitador (2n4427) termino medio, y lógicamente el final pero no es tan apreciable.
cuando toco el pre excitador, parte de la señal se cae.


cito: Gudino Roberto

Hola, añadiendo a Fogonazo, que ocurre con la fcia.?
Que ocurre con la potencia, en la etapa previa a la final?

Ok, tomo medidas con el frecuencimetro y efectivamente esta oscilando a la frecuencia en la cual diseñe el tx, en mi prototipo final ya se incluye el filtro pasa bajos, posteado hace mucho por joaky, bastante bueno.

cuando se cae la potencia la frecuencia no se altera, siquiera tocando el pre excitador.

se mantiene pero en un principio se atenuaba por alguna razón desconocida, una vez se me quemo un capacitor de 0.1 uf cuando ajuste el trimmer con la bobina de sintonia y adicional un resistor de 10 ohm que va a colector también, así que decidí cambiarlo por uno de mas potencia y el problema se resolvió. pero cuando toco ese trt la potencia se cae, y ya ajuste las bobinas con el gripdipmetter al su máximo. Mi manera de testear la potencia máxima obtenida es con una pequeña lampara de 50 ohms de resistencia simulando una antena con máxima transferencia.


cito: Daniel Lopez

Hola a todos , con lo calientamento del transistor driver (2n4427) y su paso final (ese aun no aclarado) las ganancias caen y la potenzia de salida tanbien .
Recomendo altamente refrigerar los transitores con aire fresco oriundo de un ventilador tipo enpleyado en fuentes conmutadas de PC y seguramente resolves ese problema.
Lo diagrama esquemactico de tu TX serias muy bienvenido para mejor analise do que puede si pasar y asi puder generar mas sugestiones.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

El esquema completo no lo puedo subir ya que es parte de mi tesis y conlleva problemas en país, lo único que puedo hacer en enviar los diagrama base y en la descripción destacar el proceso que se le realizo, muchas gracias por su sugerencia, tendré en cuenta la refrigeración de dicho trt. 


cito: El Griego

Hola sumandome a todo lo planteado por los colegas,,que ocurre con la etapa amplificadora de rf,si dejas sin alimentacion al ci pll ???


Saludos.


Este se apaga por completo, si no hay rf de entrada no hay de salida, gracias a Dios el circuito no auto oscila, ya que lo protejo bastante con choques de rf y filtros capacitivos. 

Agradezco su valiosa ayuda, con su experiencia se que podre resolver este dilema, subirme mas videos y de mejor calidad para que vean los problemas y podamos solucionarlo, los planos estos dias tambien los posteare, aclaro no son los propiamente montados pero si dan la idea del prototipo final.

muchas gracias


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 10, 2017)

Buenas noches, adjunto vídeo mostrando el transmisor con su respectivo problema, agradezco nuevamente su valiosa ayuda. espero sus comentarios saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 10, 2017)

Hola, modula con audio o alguna señal que sea y sintonizalo para ver qué ocurre mientras recae la potencia.
Cuando baja dicha potencia, que ocurre con el R.O.E.?
En mi experiencia,  pueden ser causado por al menos dos orígenes.
Seguramente la 1er. etapa trabaja en clase A, al calentarse el transistor, cambia el punto de trabajo por el cuál fue ajustado. Puedes reajustar el equipo, una vez que la potencia se haya estabilizado.
El otro orígen, algún trimmer adaptador de impedancia, varía su capacidad, tirando por el suelo el ajuste.
Cómo detalle, siempre he utilizado blindaje entre etapas.
PD, cómo inquietud, NO creo que la carga fantasma, varie el valor resistivo cómo para causar ese problema.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 11, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, modula con audio o alguna señal que sea y sintonizalo para ver qué ocurre mientras recae la potencia.
> Cuando baja dicha potencia, que ocurre con el R.O.E.?
> En mi experiencia,  pueden ser causado por al menos dos orígenes.
> Seguramente la 1er. etapa trabaja en clase A, al calentarse el transistor, cambia el punto de trabajo por el cuál fue ajustado. Puedes reajustar el equipo, una vez que la potencia se haya estabilizado.
> ...




Muchas gracias por su comentario, la primera etapa (buffer), lo realice con una configuración con retroalimentacion y la segunda, si lo hice por divisor de voltaje, lo que me da curiosidad es que en un inicio si se calentaba mucho ese primer transistor pero luego del ajuste ya lo dejo de hacer, realizare pruebas con audio y enviare el vídeo, pero usted que cree? puede ser alguna autooscilacion, o algún desacople de impedancia??, muchas gracias.


*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
Buenos días, una pregunta muchachos, ¿que parámetros recomendarían para el diseño de un mixer para la entrada de audio?, se que se debe tener transformadores de audio para evitar la devolución de rf al circuito, pero que otros parámetros debo tener en cuenta para no tener problemas al mezclar varias señales de audio y transmitirlas sin problemas. muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 11, 2017)

Hola, para evitar paso de R.F., se implementan choques asociados a un condensador.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 11, 2017)

Muchas gracias, buena tarde, en estos dias subo algunos planos


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 11, 2017)

Buenas tardes, he visto el 2N4427 sin disipador instalado??? Ese transistor disipa mucho calor y sin disipador podría hasta destruirse... puede que el problema que tengas provenga de ahí. El transistor se sobrecalienta originando que pierda ganancia reduciendo la potencia de salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2017)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, he visto el 2N4427 sin disipador instalado??? Ese transistor disipa mucho calor y sin disipador podría hasta destruirse... puede que el problema que tengas provenga de ahí. El transistor se sobrecalienta originando que pierda ganancia reduciendo la potencia de salida.


!Eso , eso , eso , eso como ya decia el saudoso "Chavo del Ocho"!.
En tienpo , Lamparas incandescentes son buenas cargas fictias , su inpedancia canbia y mucho con lo calientamento/luminosidad generada , alen de sener demasiadamente inductivas para VHF.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 11, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Eso , eso , eso , eso como ya decia el saudoso "Chavo del Ocho"!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



El kit español SALESKIT SK 141, emisora de FM de 1W, llevaba ese transistor, bueno, pues conectado a antena con disipador se ponía a tal temperatura que podía hacerme una ampolla en el dedo tocándolo. Fijense si no hubiera tenido disipador, adiós transistor (que por cierto, es original de motorola el que tengo). De hecho, me da a mi que al ritmo que se calienta va bajando la potencia.

Cuando estudiaba electrónica recuerdo una práctica, un BC107 metálico al que se inyectaba una señal de 1 Khz senoidal y la salida era vista en el osciloscopio. La práctica consistía en acercar el soldador caliente a la carcasa del transistor e ir viendo con la señal de salida iba disminuyendo de amplitud en el osciloscopio a la vez que se iba calentando con la punta del soldador.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 11, 2017)

gracias muchachos por los comentarios, me parece bastante interesante lo de la practica del trt, ya le agregare un disipador y pues pretendo implementar ventilación controlada por PID, para estabilizar la temperatura de los dos ultimos trt, un gran abrazo.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Eso , eso , eso , eso como ya decia el saudoso "Chavo del Ocho"!.
> En tienpo , Lamparas incandescentes son buenas cargas fictias , su inpedancia canbia y mucho con lo calientamento/luminosidad generada , alen de sener demasiadamente inductivas para VHF.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



lo de las lamparas es para tener un valor visual de la señal, obviamente no es por todo el tiempo sino para tener una idea de cuanta potencia maxima se saca a cada etapa, y la lamparita que tengo creanme que tiene 50 ohm en su filamento.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2017)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> lo de las lamparas es para tener un valor visual de la señal, obviamente no es por todo el tiempo sino para tener una idea de cuanta potencia maxima se saca a cada etapa, y la lamparita que tengo creanme que tiene 50 ohm en su filamento.


!Muy bien como quieras amigo , la dica ya te fue aportada!.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 11, 2017)

Hola ,Las lamparitas no sirven como carga fantasma,ya que de acuerdo a su temperatura de filamento varian su resistencia ,y ni hablar de la inductancia y capacidades parasitas en VHF,Para tan poca potencia,lo ideal es que te fabriques una carga resistiva ,preferentemente con resistencias no inductivas.


Saludos.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 11, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Muy bien como quieras amigo , la dica ya te fue aportada!.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias por su ayuda, la verdad desconocia el comportamiento de las lamparas y tiene razon, referente al tx, al parecer es problema de temperatura, por descuido mio no disipaba bien la etapa final y hasta me pegue el susto porque de gole callo a dos watts. mil gracias por sus consejos, espero un dia de estos subir los planos para que entre todos nos compartamos conocimiento, un fraternal abrazo.



elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,Las lamparitas no sirven como carga fantasma,ya que de acuerdo a su temperatura de filamento varian su resistencia ,y ni hablar de la inductancia y capacidades parasitas en VHF,Para tan poca potencia,lo ideal es que te fabriques una carga resistiva ,preferentemente con resistencias no inductivas.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Mil gracias, tomare en cuenta tu consejo, el tema es que en mi pais no puedo conseguir las resistencias no inductivas, las que tiene mi tx son porque se las quite a un circuito antiguo de radio, muchas gracias


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 12, 2017)

Buenos días muchachos, doy un gran agradecimiento a todos los foreros que me ayudaron a resolver el problema tenían toda la razón, TEMPERATURA, mejore la disipación del transistor final y puse un ventilador de pc y efectivamente la potencia se estabiliza bastante obviamente me toca distribuirlos correctamente y diseñar un control pid para mantener estable la temperatura de trabajo del trt. pero aun tengo dudas, si hay alguien que sepa mas teoria les agradeceria mucho ya que estoy diseñando este prototipo y tengo grandes desfases. quedo atento



Tengo una duda, me di cuenta que el transistor de la primera etapa "buffer" se me esta calentando mucho, y pues según mis cálculos diseñe esta configuración para amplificar esta señal 100 veces, no se donde este el error, agradezco su amable colaboración


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2017)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> Buenos días muchachos, doy un gran agradecimiento a todos los foreros que me ayudaron a resolver el problema tenían toda la razón, TEMPERATURA, mejore la disipación del transistor final y puse un ventilador de pc y efectivamente la potencia se estabiliza bastante obviamente me toca distribuirlos correctamente y diseñar un control pid para mantener estable la temperatura de trabajo del trt. pero aun tengo dudas, si hay alguien que sepa mas teoria les agradeceria mucho ya que estoy diseñando este prototipo y tengo grandes desfases. quedo atento
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo una duda, me di cuenta que el transistor de la primera etapa "buffer" se me esta calentando mucho, y pues según mis cálculos diseñe esta configuración para amplificar esta señal 100 veces, no se donde este el error, agradezco su amable colaboración


Te recomendo a canbiar de transistor , lo 2N2222 funciona relativamente bien en RF (100Mhz) porque ese tiene un Ft tipica de 300Mhz , pero a principio ese NO fue desahollado a andar en RF .
Asi debes enpleyar transistores que ya fueran debidamente desahollado a hacer esa función , de los mejores hay : BFR90 , BFR91 , BFR96 , MPSH10 , MPSH17 , 2SC3355 , 2SC3358 , 2SC2369 , enfin hay que buscar y testear .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 12, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Te recomendo a canbiar de transistor , lo 2N2222 funciona relativamente bien en RF (100Mhz) porque ese tiene un Ft tipica de 300Mhz , pero a principio ese NO fue desahollado a andar en RF .
> Asi debes enpleyar transistores que ya fueran debidamente desahollado a hacer esa función , de los mejores hay : BFR90 , BFR91 , BFR96 , MPSH10 , MPSH17 , 2SC3355 , 2SC3358 , 2SC2369 , enfin hay que buscar y testear .
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola, hombre como esta, me equivoque, en esa etapa utilizo el c9018, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2017)

Bueno en ese caso debes reconsiderar los calculos de diseño de curriente quiescente de operación.
Un gaño de 100X (20dB) creo que sea un tanto elevado para un unico paso , mejor dibidir esa tarea en  dos pasos transistorizados.
Los transistores aclarados en mi urtimo post son ejelentes para esa función.
Te recomendo estudiar detenidamente la hoja de datos técnicos deses transistores y seguir la curriente quiescente sugerida por lo fabricante.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 12, 2017)

Amigos, adjunto un pdf, con algunos datos para confeccionar una carga de baja potencia,espero sea de vuestra utilidad, saludos


----------



## Yaqui (Dic 12, 2017)

Como te dice dani es muy exagerado 100X de golpe no sé como diseñaste para obtener ese valor pero generalmente va un preamp con 2 transistores en clase A, te aconsejo un transistor que se les pasa mencionar es el 2SC2053 algunos son chafos chinos pero si consigues el original te va a ir perfecto, o una combinación mpsh10-2n2222  en clase A


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Dic 12, 2017)

Yaqui dijo:


> Como te dice dani es muy exagerado 100X de golpe no sé como diseñaste para obtener ese valor pero generalmente va un preamp con 2 transistores en clase A, te aconsejo un transistor que se les pasa mencionar es el 2SC2053 algunos son chafos chinos pero si consigues el original te va a ir perfecto, o una combinación mpsh10-2n2222  en clase A



Hola buenas noches, se me escapo un 0 demás, era 10 veces y la otra etapa siguiente si la amplifica 50 veces, gracias por sus aportes y comentarios, lo único malo de todo esto es que no puedo conseguir los transistores originales, tocaría pedirlos a hong kong, pero si hay alguien de suramerica que pueda facilitármelos, estaré muy agradecido, gracias por sus comentarios y un gran abrazo



moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos, adjunto un pdf, con algunos datos para confeccionar una carga de baja potencia,espero sea de vuestra utilidad, saludos



Amigo muchas gracias por su aporte, me sirve bastante un gran saludo.



Si hay alguien que tenga mas teoría aparte  de boylestad y otros libros, teorías acerca del diseño de amplificadores para rf, muy agradecido


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 24, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Controla lo siguiente:
> 1) La tensión de alimentación ¿ Se mantiene estable? a lo largo del tiempo
> 2) ¿ Que ocurre si apagas si al instante enciendes el transmisor ?
> 3) ¿ Calentamiento de algún componente ?


Hola,tengo un transmisor fm a cristal en una emisora comunitaria el problema que tengo es que se corre la frecuencia.
A veces trabaja durante horas muy estable pero de pronto se desestabiliza y se corre,por favor si puedes darme alguna recomendacion para esto te lo agradecería.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2018)

¿ Que pasa con la tensión ?
¿ Que antena estás empleando ?
¿ De que potencia es el amplificador de salida ?
Si tienes posible acceso a esos celulares que miden radiación infrarroja (Miden temperatura sin contacto físico) sería bueno que saque una termografía del TX estando funcionando bien y cuando se va de frecuencia.

Sin mas información *NO *es mucho lo que se pueda opinar.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 24, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que pasa con la tensión ?
> ¿ Que antena estás empleando ?
> ¿ De que potencia es el amplificador de salida ?
> Si tienes posible acceso a esos celulares que miden radiación infrarroja (Miden temperatura sin contacto físico) sería bueno que saque una termografía del TX estando funcionando bien y cuando se va de frecuencia.
> ...


Hola de nuevo el transistor final es un c2690 actualmente recorro aproximadamente 1/2 kilometros supongo que estoy saliendo a 1 wattss mas o menos.
La antena es una pata de gallina que trae 3 radiales y uno hacia el cielo con cable rg8.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018

Disculpa lo tengo trabajando con 17.8v si le coloco 12.5v tiene menos alcance supongo que baja los watts de salida.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2018)

Me refiero a si la alimentación es estable

Es indispensable que proveas mas datos,
Fotos del transmisor sin su cubierta.
Fotos de la antena 
Fotos del mástil donde está la antena
Circuito del TX o marca y modelo


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 24, 2018)

Si bastante lo alimento por medio de una fuente de poder de pc.
Ahi va una foto del transmisor

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018

Ahí te va una del mastíl de la antena.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> Si bastante lo alimento por medio de una fuente de poder de pc.
> Ahi va una foto del transmisorVer el archivo adjunto 166283
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don deltaelectronics sin ganas en ofenderte , pero ese transmisorzito es por demasiado desprolijo para funcionar como una Radio Comunitaria que atienda tu pueblo con un servicio satisfactorio.
Esse TX sirve para brincar , estudiar  como funciona RF , nada mas !.
Te recomendo altamente a conprar un transmisorzito Chino basado en PLL con una potenzia de salida de  7W en alguna tienda Online , veer mejor en : transmissor FM CZE 7 C - Google Search
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 24, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don deltaelectronics sin ganas en ofenderte , pero ese transmisorzito es por demasiado desprolijo para funcionar como una Radio Comunitaria que atienda tu pueblo con un servicio satisfactorio.
> Esse TX sirve para brincar , estudiar  como funciona RF , nada mas !.
> Te recomendo altamente a conprar un transmisorzito Chino basado en PLL con una potenzia de salida de  7W en alguna tienda Online , veer mejor en : transmissor FM CZE 7 C - Google Search
> !Suerte!.
> ...


Hola hermano bueno este ahi donde lo vez recorre casi 2 kilometros lo tengo en 92.9 mhz lo malo es que no puedo tener estabilidad absoluta,apenas desconecto la electricidad y vuelvo a conectar se corre pero por ejemplo desde que lo sintonize ayer esta estable exacta,ente en 92.9mhz. Es hecho a cristal de cuarzo de 12 mhz con diodo varicap, tengo el plano en el manual dice que es capaz cpon un transistor 2n6090 como final de botar hasta 10 wattss de salida. Quiero colocarle un pll de esos de coche a ver que tal es la estabilidad si alguien sabe me explica por fa.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018

Bueno con ese transmisorcito envio audio desde mi pc atra vez de una consola transmito mensajes educativos sobre prevencion de enfermedades,consumo de energia,ahorro de agua, cosas asi.Este transmisor esta encendido las 24 horas del dia ininterrumpidamente solo lo ajusto cuando se corre un poco la frecuencia pero como te digo no es a cada rato que se corre es dependienco creo que es por variacion de temperatura.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 25, 2018

Tengo una pregunta que siempre me ha inquietado si le coloco a ese transmisorcito un amplificador booster VHF/UHF/FM amplificaria un poco la señal y llegaria mas lejos?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 25, 2018)

Deltaelectronics, para poder ayudarte necesitamos más datos; en lo posible el diagrama de tu transmisor.

Lo del booster de tv descartalo.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2018)

Buenas, en primer lugar decir que he mirado las fotos y si la base de generacion de señal es un cristal de 12 Mhz estaría saliendo en 96 Mhz (suponiendo que estuviera radiando por el octavo armónico y que el paso final estuviera sintonizado a esta frecuencia). Ahora, veo raro que emita en 92,9 Mhz con un cristal de 12 Mhz, pero no tengo detalles de que tipo de circuito oscilador es el que estás usando.

¿Desde 92,9 hasta que frecuencia se desplaza? Puede ser perfectamente que los problemas que tengas sea por malas soldaduras en el oscilador o que estén frías.

A ver si puedes enseñar el plano en el manual.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 25, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, en primer lugar decir que he mirado las fotos y si la base de generacion de señal es un cristal de 12 Mhz estaría saliendo en 96 Mhz (suponiendo que estuviera radiando por el octavo armónico y que el paso final estuviera sintonizado a esta frecuencia). Ahora, veo raro que emita en 92,9 Mhz con un cristal de 12 Mhz, pero no tengo detalles de que tipo de circuito oscilador es el que estás usando. ¿Desde 92,9 hasta que frecuencia se desplaza? Puede ser perfectamente que los problemas que tengas sea por malas soldaduras en el oscilador o que estén frías. A ver si puedes enseñar el plano en el manual.





Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, en primer lugar decir que he mirado las fotos y si la base de generacion de señal es un cristal de 12 Mhz estaría saliendo en 96 Mhz (suponiendo que estuviera radiando por el octavo armónico y que el paso final estuviera sintonizado a esta frecuencia). Ahora, veo raro que emita en 92,9 Mhz con un cristal de 12 Mhz, pero no tengo detalles de que tipo de circuito oscilador es el que estás usando. ¿Desde 92,9 hasta que frecuencia se desplaza? Puede ser perfectamente que los problemas que tengas sea por malas soldaduras en el oscilador o que estén frías. A ver si puedes enseñar el plano en el manual.





Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, en primer lugar decir que he mirado las fotos y si la base de generacion de señal es un cristal de 12 Mhz estaría saliendo en 96 Mhz (suponiendo que estuviera radiando por el octavo armónico y que el paso final estuviera sintonizado a esta frecuencia). Ahora, veo raro que emita en 92,9 Mhz con un cristal de 12 Mhz, pero no tengo detalles de que tipo de circuito oscilador es el que estás usando. ¿Desde 92,9 hasta que frecuencia se desplaza? Puede ser perfectamente que los problemas que tengas sea por malas soldaduras en el oscilador o que estén frías. A ver si puedes enseñar el plano en el manual.


----------



## tiago (Abr 25, 2018)

Aparte de todos los consejos y razones que te han dado, poner la antena bien vertical aumentará el alcance en el plano horizontal.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2018)

Una cosa cuando dices que "lo ajustas" a que te refieres ¿hay alguna bobina con nucleo variable o condensador? Porque si de verdad el cristal estuviera oscilando ya afirmo que estaría emitiendo en 96 Mhz y sería un armónico.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 25, 2018)

Insisto en que necesitamos el diagrama...

 A mi me llama la atención l transistor de salida respecto a los que tiene antes... Y tal cual dice Andrxx, con el cristal de 12mhz, la únia frecuencia que cae en la banda es 96mhz, por lo que o termina trabajando como oscilador libre, o hay algo malo en las siguientes etapas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 25, 2018)

Hola a todos , para mi ese cristal de 12Mhz no hace nada , en ese transmissorzito tenemos un transistor 2N2219 oscilando en la frequenzia final y creo que lo audio es injectado en la Base dese transistor oscilador.
Lo que podrias sener hecho para tener realmente un trabamento de frequenzia serias un oscilador pilotado por un cristal cuja frequenzia sea un subharmonico de la frequenzia final deseada  , ejenplo para tenermos una frequenzia de 92,9Mhz la frequenzia del cristal de quartzo debe sener de 11,6125Mhz y aun mas , hay que tener un tanque "L y C" serie con ese cristal de modo canbiar lo "pulling" del cristal ,  donde lo "C" es en realidad un diodo Varicap y lo sinal de Audio es injectado en ese diodo Varicap de modo puder modular en FM con relativa lineariedad de modo tener una modulación FM con distorción relativamente baja.
Desafortunadamente NO es possible sacar grans desplazamentos de frequenzias en un cristal de quartzo , eso debido a su altissimo factor de merito "Q".
Jo ya aporte aca (Foro) un diseño de un transmissor de FM basado en esa tecnica de modular un oscilador pilotado a cristal y despues debidamente multiplicado hasta obtener la frequenzia final de trabajo y desvio FM , hay que buscar.
En tienpo , lo mejor a hacer es comprar un moderno transmissor de FM chino o montar algun que sea basado en PLL .
Aca mismo en lo foro hay muchos proyectos reconprobados , basta buscar.
No se cual es lo nivel de conocimento de RF del conpañero Don deltaelectronics y tanbien la disponibilidad en las manos de equipos de medidas y teste para armar y ayustar correctamente un proyecto desa envergadura.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 25, 2018



deltaelectronics dijo:


> Es hecho a cristal de cuarzo de 12 mhz con diodo varicap, tengo el plano en el manual dice que es capaz cpon un transistor 2n6090 como final de botar hasta 10 wattss de salida.


Se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias subir aca eses planos para estudios? , quizaz pudemos ayudarte mejor !.
En tienpo , lo transistor que mencionas seguramente NO es 2N6090 , quizaz un 2N6080 si, pero ese transistor es para una salida de 4W y NO 10W.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola a todos encontre la revista que tiene lo articulo de un transmissorde FM pilotado a cristal : http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Radio Pratica/_contents/Radio Elettronica 1978_03.pdf , veer mejor en las pagina 40 hasta 53.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 26, 2018)

Daniel, yo creo que el cristal ahi "no hace nada", vamos, de adorno está... pero sin fotos del oscilador y del diagrama poco podemos hacer. Si pudieramos ver mejor el oscilador como está hecho o el diagrama podríamos darle una solución. También veo que 17 V me parece mucha tensión aunque claro, sin ver el diagrama ni la polarización de los transistores poco podemos hacer.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola amigos no tenia internet por eso mi ausencia jeje,aqui foto del plano. Si necesitan mas informacion por favor no duden en pedirmela

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 26, 2018



Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, yo creo que el cristal ahi "no hace nada", vamos, de adorno está... pero sin fotos del oscilador y del diagrama poco podemos hacer. Si pudieramos ver mejor el oscilador como está hecho o el diagrama podríamos darle una solución. También veo que 17 V me parece mucha tensión aunque claro, sin ver el diagrama ni la polarización de los transistores poco podemos hacer.


Hola Andrexx te cuento,el primer transistor que amplifica la entrada de audio mono es un 2n2219 este tiene un trimmer para variar la frecuencia o mejor dicho seleccionarla,despues viene otro 2n2219 acompañado de dos trimmer mas que ajustan la sintonia fina.
Luego viene el transistor final que es un c2690 uno negrito que le coloque un disipador de calor por que calienta un poco pero como esta en aire acondicionado se refresca un poco este va acompañado de dos trimmer mas que ajustan la ganancia de antena pero..Sin embargo veo que confugaron los trimmer de ganancia de antena igual mueve frecuencia tambien igual a los d sintonia fina.ayer trabajo muy estable en 92.9MHZ.
Hoy se fue la luz vino y aun esta en 92.9MHz pero en el equipo digital que tengo con autoscan no lo agarra ese dial automaticamente sigue de largo tengo que pararlo manual cuando queda bien sintonizado si dice TUNED exactamente en 92.9MHZ.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 26, 2018)

Yo creo que sería mejor color en lugar del cristal un capacitor y colocar el cristal en lugar del capacitor que va de base a vcc. Ahí facilmente se deberían sintonizar los armónicos del cristal.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 26, 2018

Y si no es mucho pedir, la lista de componentes. Me interesa este transmisor.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 26, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Yo creo que sería mejor color en lugar del cristal un capacitor y colocar el cristal en lugar del capacitor que va de base a vcc. Ahí facilmente se deberían sintonizar los armónicos del cristal.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 26, 2018
> 
> Y si no es mucho pedir, la lista de componentes. Me interesa este transmisor.


Hermano en el manual que trajo el transmisor dice que si no nos interesa la estabilidad a cristal de cuarzo podemos coloca en lugar un capacitor efectivamente no recuerdo de cuantos micros y bueno hoy se fue la luz vino y estuvo media corridala frecuencia le inyecte el audio y se volvio a estabiliza que curioso no? creo que tal vez sea algo de temperatura que opinan ustedes?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 26, 2018

Listas de componentes para fabricacion de este transmisor:
R1,R2:10 kohms
R3:100 ohms
R4:330 ohms
R5:15 ohms
R6:100 ohms,1/1w
C1,C2:220nF
C3,C4:4700pF ceramico
C5,C8,C9,C11,C12: condensadores variables (trimmeers)2-22pF
C6:10pF ceramico
C7,C10,C13,C14,C15;10nF ceramicos
c15;47 uf,16V electrolitico
1;1000 pF pasante
L1,L2,L3,L4,L5;incise sul C.S
J1:1 UH
j2,J3,J4,J5,J6:vk200
Q1:2n2218
Q2:2n3866
Q3:2n6080
D1:BB222 o equivalente
Y1:quarzo miniatura 12 MHZ


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 26, 2018)

Disculpen pero ese tipo de circuitos se dejo de usar cuando los receptores empezaron a tener control de frecuencia digital.

No hay forma de que funcione y sea estable para que pueda ser sintonizado por uno de estos ya que no hay ningún control sobre la estabilidad de la frecuencia de salida y sus derivaciones debido a múltiples factores como la temperatura, materiales y una larga lista de etc.

El cristal no da ninguna estabilidad ya que si así fuera, no tendría la modulación suficiente el equipo para que el audio sea de-modulado por el receptor( al menos +-25KHz de desplazamiento de la frecuencia portadora). 

Con cristales de 12MHz y multiplicaciones por 12 se lograban equipos para la banda de VHF de 140 a 174MHz con desplazamientos de +-5KHz en cuanto a modulación(5 veces menos de lo que se usa en FM comercial).

Si tiene un cristal de 12 y estuviera bien diseñado para ser oscilador y etapas multiplicadoras, la frecuencia de salida seria múltiplo de 8 y estaría rondando los 96MHz pero no lograría tener desviación suficiente para que sea detectado como modulación de frecuencia por el receptor comercial.

A mi entender, agregar un sistema de enganche de fase a ese esquema que seria lo que necesitaría para tener mediana estabilidad, seria complicarse sin sentido.

En la red hay infinidad de esquemas de emisores de FM sintetizados y de libre construcción o como planteo* **Daniel Lopes* hay equipos de origen asiático de 7W de salida muy económicos. 

Tema aparte es el lugar de residencia de *deltaelectronics *y sus dificultades para acceder a dichos productos.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 26, 2018)

Yo creo que la frecuencia 92.9, se debe a que el cristal puede ser que esté dañado, o que el oscilador simplemente no esté correctamente sintonizado. En su momento experimenté circuitos similares y al sintonizar, tenía por un lado el paso de armónico a armónico, y por otro lado algunas frecuencias que nada que ver, pero parecían estables. Pero no probé usar el cristal como componente de realimentación, si no que en ese tipo de osciladore, siempre empleé un capacitor, y el cristal de base a +v ó a gnd.

En algún lugar del foro hay un pdf que puso Daniel Lopes y trata la construcción de un transmisor con oscilador fijo a cristal, al que se le mezcla un vfo modulado en frecuencia. Muy elaborado comparado con lo que acostumbramos ver (usa transformadores), pero desde el punto de vista de lo que es radio, para aquel que le gusta el cacharreo, es genial.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 26, 2018

En el artículo no está el diseño del pcb? Disculpá si estoy muy pedigüeño, es que quiero montarlo para tratar bien el asunto.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 26, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Yo creo que la frecuencia 92.9, se debe a que el cristal puede ser que esté dañado, o que el oscilador simplemente no esté correctamente sintonizado. En su momento experimenté circuitos similares y al sintonizar, tenía por un lado el paso de armónico a armónico, y por otro lado algunas frecuencias que nada que ver, pero parecían estables. Pero no probé usar el cristal como componente de realimentación, si no que en ese tipo de osciladore, siempre empleé un capacitor, y el cristal de base a +v ó a gnd.
> 
> En algún lugar del foro hay un pdf que puso Daniel Lopes y trata la construcción de un transmisor con oscilador fijo a cristal, al que se le mezcla un vfo modulado en frecuencia. Muy elaborado comparado con lo que acostumbramos ver (usa transformadores), pero desde el punto de vista de lo que es radio, para aquel que le gusta el cacharreo, es genial.
> 
> ...


Hola,si está pero no se como hacertelo llegar tendria que escanear el documento y no tengo el equipo necesario para ello.
El transmisorcito no solo transmite en 92.9MHZ tambien si ajusto los trimmer puedo hacer que transmita en otras frecuencias solo que lo tengo trabajando en esa frecuencia que es de la pequeña emisora comunitaria que tengo por el sector donde vivo,actualmente recorre casi 2 kilometros estaria saliendo a lo mucho 1 wattss de potencia en calidad de sonido mono pero bastante aceptable lo que me gustaria es tener estabilidad absoluta.
No podria adaptarle un pll de esos para coches que traen lector de tarjeta SD USB  y cable auxiliar?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 26, 2018



deltaelectronics dijo:


> Hola,si está pero no se como hacertelo llegar tendria que escanear el documento y no tengo el equipo necesario para ello.
> El transmisorcito no solo transmite en 92.9MHZ tambien si ajusto los trimmer puedo hacer que transmita en otras frecuencias solo que lo tengo trabajando en esa frecuencia que es de la pequeña emisora comunitaria que tengo por el sector donde vivo,actualmente recorre casi 2 kilometros estaria saliendo a lo mucho 1 wattss de potencia en calidad de sonido mono pero bastante aceptable lo que me gustaria es tener estabilidad absoluta.
> No podria adaptarle un pll de esos para coches que traen lector de tarjeta SD USB  y cable auxiliar?


Ah y el cristal nada no esta dañado,en el manual dice clara mente que trabaja por armonicos multiplicados por 12 si la frecuencia que le coloque no esta exactamente coincidiendo con un multiplo el cristal se comporta como simple condensador y la estabilidad seria menor eso dice el manual que esta en italiano.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 26, 2018)

fijate si podes hacerle una foto, yo la retoco para poder hacer el impreso.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 26, 2018)

Buenas, me da a mi que el cristal de cuarzo en ese circuito está "de adorno", como bien han dicho ricbevi el cristal por 12 daria una señal en 144 Mhz. Yo creo que simplemente el cristal "no hace nada" y la señal fundamental que se obtiene de 92,9 Mhz es producto de la oscilación del circuito tanque L-C en el primer transistor.

Si quieres estabilidad, pues un transmisor con PLL o un equipo chino, si no puedes conseguirlo, yo apostaría por hacer algunas "mejoras" para que tengas más estabilidad. Primero tienes que mentalizarte en el que emisor que tienes es imposible que de una frecuencia exacta en el tiempo por el simple hecho de que la frecuencia generada por el circuito tanque L-C es susceptible de variar con el tiempo, hasta el mismo calor que desprenda el radiador del 2N2219 puede afectar al condensador variable y hacer que su capacidad varíe y a su vez, la frecuencia de oscilación, esto es así, con un circuito LC es imposible obtener una frecuencia 100 % exacta ya que hay muchos más factores (variación de la tensión de alimentación, de la impedancia de salida del circuito oscilante, el llamado "pushing" de un circuito oscilante) que influyen. De hecho, puede variar la frecuencia hasta la posición de los cables y el moverlos puede afectar a la estabilidad. Lo digo porque yo he fabricado equipos como estos desde que tenía 15 años de edad y se lo que sucede sin un PLL.

Ahora, te hago una pregunta ¿las variaciones de frecuencia son bruscas? O sea, de golpe esta en 92,9 y se pone en 92,75 o así. Lo digo porque puede ser que el 2N2219 esté "dañado" y afecte, a mi en su día me pasó con un equipo como el tuyo que era un simple transistor 2N2219 que tras ponerlo a 18 V durante días no se "quemó" pero la frecuencia de oscilación se volvió muy errática.

Otra cosa, veo que la salida de RF va con cables sueltos a una regleta, quita eso y coloca un trozo de cable coaxial que vaya desde la salida hasta el conector PL hembra, aunque parezca una tontada mejorará la calidad del conjunto, verifica que la antena esté en correctas condiciones y sus herrajes y conexiones bien apretados y en buen estado. Si corre viento o hay problemas la frecuencia de emisión puede sufrir variaciones ya que problemas en la antena pueden afectar a la impedancia de salida del transmisor y a su vez a las anteriores etapas (esto se llama pulling). También repasa las soldaduras del circuito oscilador, que queden limpias y bien hechas ya que una soldadura fría puede afectar negativamente.

Si supiera los componentes que tienes en tu zona podrias probar a construir un miniamplificador para el BH1415 que el chip que lleva el belkin tunecast.


Bueno y una aclaración final, ¿los programas que emites se pueden escuchar en internet o por algún lado? Me sorprende una emisora educativa, aquí en España todas las emisoras emiten musica tipo chunda chunda o regaetton y sus derivados


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 26, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, me da a mi que el cristal de cuarzo en ese circuito está "de adorno", como bien han dicho ricbevi el cristal por 12 daria una señal en 144 Mhz. Yo creo que simplemente el cristal "no hace nada" y la señal fundamental que se obtiene de 92,9 Mhz es producto de la oscilación del circuito tanque L-C en el primer transistor.
> 
> Si quieres estabilidad, pues un transmisor con PLL o un equipo chino, si no puedes conseguirlo, yo apostaría por hacer algunas "mejoras" para que tengas más estabilidad. Primero tienes que mentalizarte en el que emisor que tienes es imposible que de una frecuencia exacta en el tiempo por el simple hecho de que la frecuencia generada por el circuito tanque L-C es susceptible de variar con el tiempo, hasta el mismo calor que desprenda el radiador del 2N2219 puede afectar al condensador variable y hacer que su capacidad varíe y a su vez, la frecuencia de oscilación, esto es así, con un circuito LC es imposible obtener una frecuencia 100 % exacta ya que hay muchos más factores (variación de la tensión de alimentación, de la impedancia de salida del circuito oscilante, el llamado "pushing" de un circuito oscilante) que influyen. De hecho, puede variar la frecuencia hasta la posición de los cables y el moverlos puede afectar a la estabilidad. Lo digo porque yo he fabricado equipos como estos desde que tenía 15 años de edad y se lo que sucede sin un PLL.
> 
> ...


Gracias por tus consejos,bueno actualmente coloco musica folckloria tambien de todo tipo de musica paso informacion sobre reuniones propagandas educativas cosas asi estoy ahorita trabajando en la pagina de internet para que tambien se logre escuchar por este medio.
Ahora mismo esta en 92.9 mhz muy estable en el equipo dice TUNED y la detecta al instante solo pasa esto en ciertas ocaciones pero el mismo se vuelve a estabilizar aqui te adjunto una foto de la antena que tengo en el techo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola a todos , dejo aca otro diseño de un pequeño TX para FM basado en un oscilador pilotado a Cristal de Quartzo : VXO FM Bug
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 26, 2018)

Gracias amigo todo aporte es bienvenido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> Gracias amigo todo aporte es bienvenido.


Otra salida serias conpra un Bekin Tunecast y armar un amplificador de RF , aca mismo en ese Foro hay ese tema , basta buscar.
Te recomendo altamente buscar por un Bekin Tunecast o similar y cuanto mas viejo (antiguo) for mejor aun , lo actuales que andan con trajetas SD , entradas USB (MP3) NO son tan buenos como los antiguos puramente analogicos.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 27, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Otra salida serias conpra un Bekin Tunecast y armar un amplificador de RF , aca mismo en ese Foro hay ese tema , basta buscar.
> Te recomendo altamente buscar por un Bekin Tunecast o similar y cuanto mas viejo (antiguo) for mejor aun , lo actuales que andan con trajetas SD , entradas USB (MP3) NO son tan buenos como los antiguos puramente analogicos.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hablas de los pll para coche? de esos que se conectan al encendedor de cigarrillos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> Hablas de los pll para coche? de esos que se conectan al encendedor de cigarrillos?


Si , pero los mas antiguos funcionaban a 2 pilas tipo "AAA"  y teniam solamente  una entrada analogica por meo de un plug P2 estereo.
Los mas actuales tienem entrada para cartón SD , entrada USB para Pen Driver MP3.
La vantagen es que son pilotados por PLL y ya tienem incluso lo encoder estereo , despues basta sacar una salida de RF y amplificar debidamente hasta alguns Wattios.
Ese tema ya fue bien discutido aca por lo Foro , tienes que buscar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 27, 2018)

Y sera que puedo conectarselo al transmisorcito que tengo para amplificar su señal y usarlo de oscilador y modulador?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 27, 2018)

Hola un saludo a todos:

No quiero extenderme mucho, asi que simplificare.
Para  *JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ:
Quizas podria ayudarte, pero co un proyecto tan secreto como el que estas haciendo la asociacion de ingenieros de mi pais me prohibe hacerlo, es una pena espero me sepas perdonar.
Por otro lado he de decir desde mi humilde opinion y que es solo mia, y ello es que si es un proyecto final de carrera o similar no creo que un foro te pueda ayudar mucho, no porque los miembros no sepan, si no porque si alguno de tus profesores ve este foro en el que has puesto tu nombre completo seguro que te catea. Por otro lado si como he dicho el proyecto es de fin de carrera y no sabes implementarlo (y repito es solo mi opiniom) es que no estas preparado aun, por lo que es conveniente que estudies y te documentes un poco mas sobre el tema. Te hago este cometario porque yo cuando diseño y monto algun circuito y tiene un fallo enseguida se de donde proviene o bien se exactamente como dar con el problema.*

*Otra cosa que me llama la atencion y en los foros siempre se habla de ello es que a veces hay equipos que no se encuentra el esquema porque simplemente no lo hay o no se ha extendido, pero habiendolo como es tu caso y tu negativa de ponerlo en el foro es como el que pide ayuda a Dios para que le toque la loteria pero sin comprar el decimo. En si muy extraño comportamiento por tu parte (es solo mi opinion que comparto con el foro).*

*Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2018)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola un saludo a todos:
> 
> No quiero extenderme mucho, asi que simplificare.
> Para  *JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ:
> ...



Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 28, 2018)

*deltaelectronics*, estuve probando y no me fue posible hacer que el oscilador trabaje junto al cristal. Probé varios cristales y nada. Siempre me funcionó como oscilador libre. Probé otros osciladores y al sintonizar el circuito tanque en un armónico del cristal, sí se quedaban clavados en frecuencia.

Si estás conforme con todo el desempeño de tu emisora, lo que podes hacer es simplemente reeamplazar en tu transmisor el oscilador por un transmisor de los que te decían para coche.

El recordado amigo elgriego, propone uno muy interesante aquí. ( Amplificador de 50mW para TX de Fm mp3 , O!!! que hacer una tarde fria y lluviosa. ). Esto conectado en lugar del oscilador debería funcionar muy bien sin más modificiación.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 28, 2018)

Buenas, el problema que veo es que no se en Venezuela que componentes tienes disponible. ¿Allí hay BFR91, BFR96, etc? Por si esos transistores existen sólo necesitas conseguir un belkin tunecaST con el bh1415 y amplificar su señal, yo lo hice y da 1 W usando en vez del 2N3553 el 2N3924 original de Philips.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 28, 2018


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 28, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.





COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola un saludo a todos:
> 
> No quiero extenderme mucho, asi que simplificare.
> Para  *JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ:
> ...





DJ_Glenn dijo:


> *deltaelectronics*, estuve probando y no me fue posible hacer que el oscilador trabaje junto al cristal. Probé varios cristales y nada. Siempre me funcionó como oscilador libre. Probé otros osciladores y al sintonizar el circuito tanque en un armónico del cristal, sí se quedaban clavados en frecuencia.
> 
> Si estás conforme con todo el desempeño de tu emisora, lo que podes hacer es simplemente reeamplazar en tu transmisor el oscilador por un transmisor de los que te decían para coche.
> 
> El recordado amigo elgriego, propone uno muy interesante aquí. ( Amplificador de 50mW para TX de Fm mp3 , O!!! que hacer una tarde fria y lluviosa. ). Esto conectado en lugar del oscilador debería funcionar muy bien sin más modificiación.


Osea,debo desmontar el primero transistor 2n2219? el que amplifica el audio?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola a todos , caro Don deltaelectronics debes sacar fuera los seguintes conponentes : "C1" , "J1" , "D1" , "C3" , "C4" y "Y1" .
Despues debes ingresar con la salida del Bekin Tunecast en lo capacitor "C2" y poner un capacitor ceramico disco de 1nF en paralelo con lo resistor de Emisor de "Q1" ("R3") , ese capacitor hace la función de Desacople de RF.
Lo premero transistor ("Q1") NO es un amplificador de Audio como pensas y sin un oscilador libre en la frequequenzia final de trabajo.
Estube estudiando ese circuito y veo claramente que lo Diodo Varicap nada hace en ese diseño , tanto que el puede sener sacado que seguramente nada si pasa (iso que aclaro aca es considerando lo diagrama esquemactico posteado como correcto o idoneo).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> Hola de nuevo el transistor final es un c2690 actualmente recorro aproximadamente 1/2 kilometros supongo que estoy saliendo a 1 wattss mas o menos.
> La antena es una pata de gallina que trae 3 radiales y uno hacia el cielo con cable rg8.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 24, 2018
> ...


Un dica , tente buscar por un transistor matricula 2SC3950 , ese transistor es enpleyado como salida de Video en TV y monitores TRC.
El tiene una FT de 2Ghz y anda en la banda de  FM (100Mhz) que es una joia (maravilla) !.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 29, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don deltaelectronics debes sacar fuera los seguintes conponentes : "C1" , "J1" , "D1" , "C3" , "C4" y "Y1" .
> Despues debes ingresar con la salida del Bekin Tunecast en lo capacitor "C2" y poner un capacitor ceramico disco de 1nF en paralelo con lo resistor de Emisor de "Q1" ("R3") , ese capacitor hace la función de Desacople de RF.
> Lo premero transistor ("Q1") NO es un amplificador de Audio como pensas y sin un oscilador libre en la frequequenzia final de trabajo.
> Estube estudiando ese circuito y veo claramente que lo Diodo Varicap nada hace en ese diseño , tanto que el puede sener sacado que seguramente nada si pasa (iso que aclaro aca es considerando lo diagrama esquemactico posteado como correcto o idoneo).
> ...


 
Hola*,* ese bekin tune cast es dif*í*cil consegui ac*á* donde yo vivo*, ¿L*e puedo colocar cualquier pll vehicular? *T*enga o no entrada auxiliar en el integrado que tienen interno saco el audio*_*sea por donde inyectarlo*, ¿P*uede ser as*í*?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> Hola ese bekin tune cast es dificil consegui aca donde yo vivo le puedo colocar cualquier pll vehicular? tenga o no entrada auxiliar en el integrado que tienen interno saco el audi osea por donde inyectarlo puede ser asi?


No nesecita sener un Bekin Tunecast , puede sener un similar , como ya te dice busque por un mas antiguo (entrada analogica de linea L y R por meo de un plug P2).
Los mas modernos con entradas Digitales (tarjeta SD , USB MP3 ) NO son tan buenos .
!Suerte en las buscas!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 29, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> Hola ese bekin tune cast es dificil consegui aca donde yo vivo le puedo colocar cualquier pll vehicular? tenga o no entrada auxiliar en el integrado que tienen interno saco el audi osea por donde inyectarlo puede ser asi?



Hemos sugerido que uses un belkin tunecast porque muchos de aquí hemos experimentado con él obteniendo buenos resultados, tengo varios pll vehiculares de los nuevos (con bluetooth y lector de tarjetas) y aunque su funcionamiento es correcto la pureza de la señal generada deja mucho que desear (por ejemplo, el piloto estereo está modulado al máximo, etc).

Daniel Lopes, una pregunta sobre el 2SC3950, ese transistor aquí en España es muy fácil de conseguir y en efecto lo he visto llega hasta 2 Ghz... veo en el datasheet que la potencia de disipación de colector es de 5 W a 25º Centigrados. ¿Eso significa que si lo hago trabajar en clase C con un rendimiento del 50 o 60 % podré obtener en la salida con la debida excitación 2,5 W de RF en VHF? ¿O estoy equivocado?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Hemos sugerido que uses un belkin tunecast porque muchos de aquí hemos experimentado con él obteniendo buenos resultados, tengo varios pll vehiculares de los nuevos (con bluetooth y lector de tarjetas) y aunque su funcionamiento es correcto la pureza de la señal generada deja mucho que desear (por ejemplo, el piloto estereo está modulado al máximo, etc).
> 
> Daniel Lopes, una pregunta sobre el 2SC3950, ese transistor aquí en España es muy fácil de conseguir y en efecto lo he visto llega hasta 2 Ghz... veo en el datasheet que la potencia de disipación de colector es de 5 W a 25º Centigrados. ¿Eso significa que si lo hago trabajar en clase C con un rendimiento del 50 o 60 % podré obtener en la salida con la debida excitación 2,5 W de RF en VHF? ¿O estoy equivocado?


Hola caro Don Andraxx , SI estas correcto , pero a ese nivel de potenzia tienes que  poner un dicipador de calor mectalico .
Afortunadamente ese transistor es totalmente plastico y eso facilita su montagen por dispensar cualquer mica ayslante.
Despues contenos aca como te fue .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 29, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Andraxx , SI estas correcto , pero a ese nivel de potenzia tienes que  poner un dicipador de calor mectalico .
> Afortunadamente ese transistor es totalmente plastico y eso facilita su montagen por dispensar cualquer mica ayslante.
> Despues contenos aca como te fue .
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> ...



Si claro, porque el transistor puede deteriorarse, eso lo he tenido en cuenta...


----------



## deltaelectronics (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola amigos encontré uno económico en mercado libre llamado tune cast auto universal, trae usb bluetooth y auxiliar ,  me serviría?

 Belkin, Modelo F8z439ea


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 8, 2018)

Solo paso por acá para comentar algunas pruebas que estuve haciendo, intentando modular osciladores a cristal. Lo que se comentaba respecto a la dificultad para obtener el desplazamiento necesario para la banda comercial de fm, es correcto. En banda angosta no resperesenta dificultad. Pero... si en principio se mantiene un bajo nivel de modulación y se recorren los armónicos, el desplazamiento en frecuencia es mayor, por lo que se puede obtener un buen nivel de modulación sin deformaciones, esto lo encontré en el 24º armónico (el doble de donde me interesa), por lo que montar etapas dobladoras y amplificadoras para sacar buen provecho, hace que sea más conveniente generar la frecuencia de operación directamente y controlarla con un pll. Al final, si todo el mundo va por ese lado, por algo es.


----------



## ricbevi (May 8, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Solo paso por acá para comentar algunas pruebas que estuve haciendo, intentando modular osciladores a cristal. Lo que se comentaba respecto a la dificultad para obtener el desplazamiento necesario para la banda comercial de fm, es correcto. En banda angosta no resperesenta dificultad. Pero... si en principio se mantiene un bajo nivel de modulación y se recorren los armónicos, el desplazamiento en frecuencia es mayor, por lo que se puede obtener un buen nivel de modulación sin deformaciones, esto lo encontré en el 24º armónico (el doble de donde me interesa), por lo que montar etapas dobladoras y amplificadoras para sacar buen provecho, hace que sea más conveniente generar la frecuencia de operación directamente y controlarla con un pll. Al final, si todo el mundo va por ese lado, por algo es.



OFF_TOPIC

No hay nada como verlo uno mismo para creer.

El problema con la multiplicación es que a medida que incrementes el factor, el cristal se hace de mas baja frecuencia por lo que la posibilidad de desplazamiento es menor en proporción con frecuencia altas y el echo de que los armónicos pueden caer dentro de la banda y la selectividad de los filtros debe incrementarse para poder llevarlos a limites aceptables.

Hay posibilidades de pedir al fabricante de los cristales que los haga "mas blandos", mayor superficie de electrodos y menor precisión al tallado del cuarzo y después "llevarlo" a la frecuencia requerida mediante el incremento de la superficie de los electrodos para que de esa forma tener mas desplazamiento a la hora de modular(menor Q y mayor capacidad inter-electródica) pero eso implica el no usar cristales de fabricación en serie.

Con al advenimiento de las maquinas de corte, tallado y pulido de alta precisión los electrodos de Ag tratan de minimizarse y que el cristal tenga mayor precisión y estabilidad, cosa que no conviene en este caso en particular.

Hay para escribir un rato largo pero nos hemos salido del tema del amplificador.

Es como el cuento de la sabana o frazada corta.

Saludos y la disculpa por "la lata"

Ric.


----------



## deltaelectronics (May 8, 2018)

Buenas amigos, entonces el motivo de que se mantenga un poco mas estable en frecuencias bajas como 92.9 88.1 y asi es por que?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 8, 2018)

Tu transmisor no está está en ninguna de las frecuencias posibles del cristal. Y esto puede deberse a varios detalles del montaje. Está funcionando como oscilador libre, y la deriva de frecuencuencia en muchos casos es imperceptible, incluso si se pone a escanear, el receptor puede detenerse en una frecuencia como 92.9, a pesar de que tu frecuencia sea algo así como 92.87654321... (Y desplazandose...). Hace falta un mínimo de instrumental para saber que está ocurriendo realmente.


----------



## deltaelectronics (May 9, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Tu transmisor no está está en ninguna de las frecuencias posibles del cristal. Y esto puede deberse a varios detalles del montaje. Está funcionando como oscilador libre, y la deriva de frecuencuencia en muchos casos es imperceptible, incluso si se pone a escanear, el receptor puede detenerse en una frecuencia como 92.9, a pesar de que tu frecuencia sea algo así como 92.87654321... (Y desplazandose...). Hace falta un mínimo de instrumental para saber que está ocurriendo realmente.


 
*¿ U*n frecuec*í*metro digital podr*í*a servir? *B*ueno*,* al menos cuando est*á* sintonizado en 92.9 mhz se mantiene alli por largas horas hasta d*í*as y cuando medio se corre lo ajusto y sigue la transmisi*ó*n jajaja*,* ya tengo las identificaciones del d*í*a 92.9 fm


----------



## deltaelectronics (May 9, 2018)

hola hermanos estoy montando este amplificador de 7 watts que pienso montarlo al transmicorcito en cuestion que les estuve habando aqui diagrama quien se atreva a hacer pruebas me cuenta como les fue...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> hola hermanos estoy montando este amplificador de 7 watts que pienso montarlo al transmicorcito en cuestion que les estuve habando aqui diagrama quien se atreva a hacer pruebas me cuenta como les fue...Ver el archivo adjunto 166899Ver el archivo adjunto 166900Ver el archivo adjunto 166901


Funciona bien , pero desde que los transistores enpleyados NO sean Truchos Chinos , cosa desafortunadamente (o mejor , desgraciadamente) comun por eses dias actuales.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## deltaelectronics (May 9, 2018)

*¿ Q*ue tal salen los transistores c2690?

Hola amigos. tengo una consulta*, *el transmisor del que habl*á*bamos anterior mente que mostr*é* en fotos usa como final un c2690 pero en el manual de fabricaci*ó*n dice que lleva un 2n6080*, * *¿*hay diferencia con eso? tambi*é*n dice que alimentando con 15 *V*oltios 1 *A*mper*eo* al transmisor dispara cerca de 5 *W*atts*s* de potencia*,* pero con 24*V* que es lo m*á*ximo que soporta el transmisor llega a 10 *W*atts*s**.*
*A*ctualmente lo alimento con 17.5 *V, * prob*é* primero con 12.5V *V* y el rango de cobertura no era mucho con 17.5*V, * llega practicamente 1 kil*ó*metro a la redonda*, * ahora mi pregunta es *, *si coloco 24*V* aumenta el rango mucho mas de cobertura*, ¿* no me quemar*í*a el transmisor? * E*l voltaje lo saco de una fuente de poder de pc*. S*aludos.

Nota del moderador : Cumple con las Normas que aceptaste al ingresar al Foro. Gracias :

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Andrxx (May 14, 2018)

Buenas, el 2N6080 es un transistor para RF que da 4 W en antena con tan sólo 200 mW de entrada. Eso si, a 12 V o como mucho a 13,5 V.
Si implementas esa mejora... recuerda, a 13,5 V. El caso es que estoy viendo tu diagrama y si ese circuito está hecho para trabajar con el 2N6080 veo raro que haya una resistencia entre emisor y masa, cuando el 2N6080 puede trabajar con una tensión de colector-emisor (Vce) de hasta 18V, osease, que si quisieses usar el 2N6080 y quitases esa resistencia y condensador y estuviese el emisor directamente a masa el transistor funcionaría perfectamente y viendo la señal de RF  que habría en el colector del transistor anterior (creo que un 2N2219) creo que podrás excitar de sobra el 2N6080 y sacar 4 W.

El tema es encontrarlo y que sea original. Puedes sustituir el 2N6080 por un 2N3924, un transistor de Philips que arroja en salida 4 W con 1 W de entrada pero mis experiencias me explican que si el transistor es original de Philips y es un stock antiguo, el transistor tiene tanta ganancia que con poca potencia de entrada (del orden de 200 mW o menos) es capaz de dar hasta más de 1 W en salida a 13,5 V.


----------



## cruzmc (Jul 26, 2018)

Hola amigo Neftali
Tu problema que se cae la potencia es debido a malos acoples entre las etapas búffer y excitadora, con sólo 2 transistores se logra sacar hasta cerca de los 3W a esos mp3 chinos, con sólo el transistor 2sc3355 y el 2sc3357 obtienes buenos resultados.
Por supuesto en toda la banda de fm.
Trata de bajar el valor de la resistencia de retro-alimentación de las etapas búffer. Saludos.


----------



## deltaelectronics (Oct 30, 2018)

Buenas noches,quisiera por favor me ayudaran tengo un modulador de esos para coches,y quisiera añadirselo a la etapa de potencia de un transmisor analógico será posible esto?De ser asi el transmisor usa transistores c2690 usa tres de estos tiene un linial con nte 329. Por favor cualquier ayuda es buena aquí les dejo unas fotos para que observen un poco saludos.


----------

